
Font Preview - Google Font Directory - Chirag
http://code.google.com/webfonts/preview
======
macmac
This is so insanely brilliant that it almost makes me cry...

------
anon-e-moose
Privacy?

(As in, are we really giving Google yet another look into the websites we
visit?)

~~~
truebosko
Then browse through a VPN. Seriously, raising a privacy question about _this_
is just silly.

~~~
anon-e-moose
How does a VPN change anything? My point is that this gives Google easy access
to stats about every website that is using Google-hosted web fonts. Like an
old transparent tracking GIF...

------
balac
I love it, but the font selection is pretty limited so far.

